# Got another S&W!



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

This time I got the M&P Shield 9mm, M2.0! I had a set of night sights installed on it. Won't be able to get it to the range until next weekend. I also ordered two more 8 round magazines.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

berettatoter said:


> This time I got the M&P Shield 9mm, M2.0! I had a set of night sights installed on it. Won't be able to get it to the range until next weekend. I also ordered two more 8 round magazines.


Thinking of pocket carrying this's one ?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> Thinking of pocket carrying this's one ?


Well, I supposed I could with the shorter magazine and with a couple pairs of my pants, but not most of them. This one would really push the "pocket carry" envelope. Guess that's why my G42 gets carried so much, throughout the week.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice looking pistol. I opted for the EZ-9 this time. Old age and arthritis makes racking the slide difficult but the EZ fixes that problem I think the 2.0 has a better trigger unfortunately neither fit in my pockets so I made an OWB holster for it.

Good luck and good shooting. Smith & Wesson makes a gun for all your needs.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

FWIW, had you considered their new M&P 8 Shield Plus? Really fine example of the Shield taken a few steps further towards the perfect subcompact carry pistol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steven said:


> Nice looking pistol. I opted for the EZ-9 this time. Old age and arthritis makes racking the slide difficult but the EZ fixes that problem I think the 2.0 has a better trigger unfortunately neither fit in my pockets so I made an OWB holster for it.
> 
> Good luck and good shooting. Smith & Wesson makes a gun for all your needs.


Your right about that. The slide on these are difficult to rack, but I can still do it easy enough.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> FWIW, had you considered their new M&P 8 Shield Plus? Really fine example of the Shield taken a few steps further towards the perfect subcompact carry pistol.


Yeah, I would love to have the plus, but I need to save up some more money to get that one. They are not as affordable as the first or second generation Shields. 

Besides, if I need more than two 8 round magazines, I better hope the cavalry shows up soon!


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

You da man!


----------

